# I didn't let it feel awkward



## miss.filth (Mar 5, 2007)

I was with two of my guy friends who were deep in conversation about, um.. welding... something I can't even hope to have something to say about. so i was sitting there... and usually this would have made me really uncomfortable, and they must think i'm an idiot for not talking... 
BUT instead of letting my SA show i laughed it off, saying this is what i get for hanging out with guys, came right out and said i don't have anything to say... they realized they were excluding me and we started talking about something else :boogie


----------



## lost in a box (Nov 11, 2003)

Congratulations! :banana


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Way to make light of the situation. Sounds like you handled that perfectly.


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

learning to laugh about our selves and the conversations we get in is a great tool, awesome!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome congrats on asserting yourself!


----------

